# Dale and Antonio Davis?



## Tactics

I wasn't a Pacers fan when they played for us, how were they? I'm assuming Antonio didn't become a star until he went to the Raptors?


----------



## jreywind

Tony D wasn't a star for the pacers but boy he put up a good fight against Shaq in the playoffs. He was a budding star his last year for the Pacers. With the Davis Duo the Pacers were tough in the middle. I miss that toughness.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> Tony D wasn't a star for the pacers but boy he put up a good fight against Shaq in the playoffs. He was a budding star his last year for the Pacers. With the Davis Duo the Pacers were tough in the middle. I miss that toughness.


oh well now were really good offensively in the post with O'Neal and Miller.


----------



## abadays

The Pacers really didn't need the Davises to score. R. Miller was our first option and Smits was a close second. The Davises were role players here [ rebound, play both center and pf, and were our enforcers ] and after we traded them Antonio became one of Toronto's go to guys.


----------



## Tactics

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> The Pacers really didn't need the Davises to score. R. Miller was our first option and Smits was a close second. The Davises were role players here [ rebound, play both center and pf, and were our enforcers ] and after we traded them Antonio became one of Toronto's go to guys.


i figured they were role player because I noticed Antonio didn't become well known until he was on the Raptors, there he made a name for himself.


----------



## jreywind

They definately weren't go to guys and I wouldn't trade Miller and J.O. for them, but we could use a Rose, D. Davis, type player that just sucks up rebounds and intimidates others.


----------



## clownskull

both were strong rebounders and good shotblockers. and played the 4-5 spots. if smits got into foul trouble (sort of often) one of those guys would take the slot. a.d. was like 6th man of the year i believe. he was also a pretty good scorer (when given shots) who could hit 15 foot jumpers as well. dale could never shoot. but he still did alot for the team.


----------



## ZBoFanatic

that was the team!


----------



## R-Star

My greatest memory of Dale Davis was game one against the Lakers. I had a buddy over who never watched the Pacers much and was talking smack since they were starting a guy he'd never heard of (I live in Canada, alot of people wouldnt know who Jermaine is). Well the first thing Davis did was come out and make 2 huge dunks on the Pacers 2 first plays. He was a great player on the team we had at the time. He was in fact, an allstar that year as well and everyone from Bill Walton to the Czar could never stop talking about how Dale Davis is one of the best at doing all the things that dont show up on the stats sheet. Setting great screens, grabbing loose balls, and just being a pressene in the paint that was feared. 

What needs to be remembered though, is that he played for a different Pacer team. We start 1 guy who was playing in the 2000 finals with Davis for us. It was a very old, veteran team, while now we're one of the youngest. The Davis brothers wouldnt fit in like they did back in the day. I know everyones very happy about the JO Davis trade, but alot are unhappy about the Bender Davis trade. Heres a great look at the Bender trade I never thought of until I read a Donnie Walsh Q&A. In the 2000 playoffs, Croshere was a force, he averaged 15 a game and I think was second in votes for most improved player right behind another Pacer, Jalen Rose. Croshere was a huge factor in our run to the finals, and he would have never got to see the light of day if it wasent for Antonio leaving. Davis is also in the twilight of his career while Bender is just now old enough to drink. Benders only 21 and his best years are ahead of him, while Antonio has been steadily falling downhill the past year or so. I would make the trade again, even though it made us give Croshere that rediculous contract.


----------

